# Did I use the wrong silicone?



## Guest (Mar 12, 2004)

Now I'm worried. My vivarium has been set up for well over a month now. It's fully planted and I'v seen some bugs crawling around in it, no frogs yet though.
But I was working on another tank and ran out of silicone. Before I threw it away I looked at the back again. It said "not for: FDA compliance or aquariums"! I could have sworn the stuff I bought said it met FDA requirements and was good for aquariums. It's:

GE Window & Door silicone II, 100% silicone sealant. It doesn't say anywhere on the tube that it has anything else added to it.

I used this stuff to make my viv and now I'm afraid I won't be able to use it. Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

I use the same stuff as well as several other people. It is safe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

*silicone*

That is the brand Black Jungle recommends. I've used it in all my tanks. I guess I could worry about it, but since my frogs and plants are thriving and breeding well - I'm not going to fret too much.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

As long as it says 100%, and doesn't use phrases like "mold inhibitor", then your good. And it cost less than approved types.

joe


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2004)

Does it say anything on the tube about being mold and mildew resistant? I started to get that kind in the beginning because I thought, hey, this will keep the mold and mildew out of my tank but then someone told me that it was a chemical that they would add to the silicone to fight the mold and mildew and that I would not want that in there. I don't know if that is true or not. I know that it said 100% silicone.
Rhonda


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I've used it and have just used it to build 4 custom tanks. It works great, and I have heard it bonds stronger than normal silicon. I would not worry as long as it is dried.



Leif said:


> Now I'm worried. My vivarium has been set up for well over a month now. It's fully planted and I'v seen some bugs crawling around in it, no frogs yet though.
> But I was working on another tank and ran out of silicone. Before I threw it away I looked at the back again. It said "not for: FDA compliance or aquariums"! I could have sworn the stuff I bought said it met FDA requirements and was good for aquariums. It's:
> 
> GE Window & Door silicone II, 100% silicone sealant. It doesn't say anywhere on the tube that it has anything else added to it.
> ...


----------



## rc_racer_007 (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah the GE II silicon you got is some tough stuff. I installed a new ride plate on my jet ski and the company (along with many online people) said to use the GE II silicon. We use that silicon to keep some gaskets in place and prevent cavitation on the skis. This particular ski runs around 64 MPH, thats fast for a jet ski. If the GE II silicon can stand up to that, you should have no worries about a vivarium.

aj


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I used the same stuff to adhere the background to my new tank. No problems with it, though I haven't moved the frogs in yet. I'm not worried.


----------

